# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Poissons rouges pour bassin dans le 92

## ChatouPension

Jai enfin fini mon bassin 
je suis en rp vers La Défense 
je peux accueillir quelques petits malheureux qui vivent dans de mauvaises conditions 
ex bocaux

----------


## duma762000

c est un très beau geste. Cependant c'est encore trop tôt pour mettre dans un bassin extérieur des poissons qui vivent dans un aquarium. Il faut attendre au moins avril. Il faut surveiller la température de l'eau avec un thermomètre de piscine et faire le transfert quand l'eau sera réchauffée. Il faut aussi le faire en plusieurs étapes pour que les poissons s'habituent à l'eau du bassin. Les mettre dans un seau en mélangeant l'eau de l'aquarium avec l'eau du bassin. Et augmenter la proportion au moins en deux fois.
Attention aussi au nombre de poissons par rapport au volume du bassin.

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour

merci pour ces précisions 
pas de problème je pense que le temps de trouver le sauvetage de sorganiser on sera vite en avril mai.

Après bien sûr quen attendant je les garderai au chaud chez moi 
jai déjà un grand aquarium à la maison avec dautres sortes de poissons.
jai de la place et en plus cest temporaire.
meme sil y avait urgence je peux garder les PR dans leur habitat actuel un ou deux mois le temps que mes températures augmentent ou lancer un 100 litres au cas où ...

pas de surpopulation envisagée je ne compte pas en prendre beaucoup 
Jen mettrai au plus 1 par 100l

----------


## nat34

Sur le bon coin, c'est là qu'ils finissent quand ils n'amusent plus

----------


## ChatouPension

Oui hélas 
je vais clôturer le poste car j’ai déjà 3 sauvetages en vue quand il fera beau.
je préfère déjà me consacrer à eux avant d’en reprendre d’autres.

----------


## domi

D'autant plus que ça se reproduit vite quand ils se plaisent

----------

